# An alle die einen Garten im Kleingartenverein besitzen



## senator20_2000 (1. Sep. 2015)

Servus,
ich bräuchte mal die hilfe von anderen kleingärtnern (die ihren garten im Kleingartenverein haben).
Jeder Verein hat eine satzung, darüber steht die rahmenkleingartenordung und darin gibt es eine liste von Bäumen/Sträuchern/Pflanzen usw. die nicht angebaut werden dürfen oder nur mit Auflagen(größe z.b.).
Diese besagte liste bräuchte ich in kopie(Pdf/Bild oder sowas), bitte mit der angabe welcher Kreis diese herrausgegeben hat, für mit trift die von Meißen zu.
Ich hatte aber halt gern als vergleich andere Listen aus anderen Vereinen (gerne auch andere bundesländer)
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Senator, wie sieht's denn mit Wikipedia aus? Dort findest Du schon einen gut Teil, das erwähnte "Bundeskleingartengesetz"  kann man auch kostenlos einsehen (z. B. über juris.de, oder direkt über die Seiten unserer Regierung). Das Gesetz heißt nicht nur klein(kariert ), es ist auch so. Auch wenn's nicht aus dem Mittelalter kommt, ist es ein Klassiker für faule Kompromisse, in __ Blei gegossen. So wie ich Wikipedia quer gelesen habe, bietet es dennoch einigen Spielraum.


----------



## senator20_2000 (2. Sep. 2015)

Mit Wikipedia bin ich vorsichtig,  da da jeder schreiben kann, es muss also nicht unbedingt richtig sein. 
Mir geht's darum wie die listen in anderen sparten ausgegeben werden. 
Mfg danilo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Sep. 2015)

Naja, bei Wikipedia kommts auch immer ein wenig auf den Themenbereich an. Hilfreich zur schnellen Überprüfung auf Glaubwürdigkeit sind auf jeden Fall die Einzelnachweise und Quellenangaben am Fuß des jeweiligen Artikels und wenn man eh schon "im Thema" ist. Sonst kann man sich theoretisch alles erzählen lassen.


----------



## Kuni99 (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

eine solche Liste kenne ich nicht. Bei uns (Frankfurt a. M.) sind generell Nadelbäume verboten und alles was größer als 6m und breiter als 4m wird (z.B. Walnuss oder __ Süßkirsche, letztere auf Gisela 5 gepfropft ist aber erlaubt). Für den Anbau von __ Wein, Tabak usw. gelten die üblichen Bestimmungen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

